
Intel is bringing back a 22nm Haswell-era Pentium CPU for some reason - dmitrygr
https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-is-bringing-back-a-22nm-haswell-era-pentium-cpu-for-some-reason/
======
jdjdjjsjs
Our company doesn't have laptops to give out to employees. Intel has really
dropped the ball. I suspect, as the article suggests, that Intel will be using
these chips to supply niche applications like kiosks giving them a little more
breathing room to supply current ven chips to desktops and laptops.

We're changing providers. Hopefully we will move to a company that is more AMD
friendly than our current supplier.

------
Koshkin
Pentium is a good CPU. And 2 x 3.2 GHz is nothing to sneeze at.

------
Lammy
> it's a dual-core CPU without Hyper Threading support

Hedging their bets against more vulnerabilities?

~~~
lonelappde
More like desperate to fill demand for chips for unsavvy customer who don't
know amd exists yet, so pulling whatever old wagers they had in the garage.
2core 3.2GHz is fine for mass market PCs.

------
jacob019
Nothing but bad news about Intel lately.

~~~
ulfw
As they deserve. What was the last invention that came out of that huge
juggernaut?

~~~
jacob019
Meanwhile Huawei innovates like crazy
[https://e.huawei.com/en/products/servers/kunpeng/kunpeng-
des...](https://e.huawei.com/en/products/servers/kunpeng/kunpeng-desktop-
board)

